# The Chronicles-ProGamer Gaming Winners of 2006 Announced



## McMurphy (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, so the results are being displayed a bit later than I had hoped, but it was a nice experiment nevertheless.  Below are the winners voted by Chronicles and ProGamerForums members both through the polls and by write-in votes.

*PC*:  The Winner is......_*Neverwinter Nights II*_ 


*Playstation 2*:  The Winner is......_*Final Fantasy XII*_


*Playstation 3*:  The Winners _ARE_......_*Marvel Ultimate Alliance*_ and _*Resistance:  Fall of Man*_


*PSP:*  The Winner is......_*Daxter*_


*Xbox*:  The Winner is......_*Dreamfall:  The Longest Journey*_ 

*Xbox 360*:  The Winner is......_*Gears of War*_ 


*Nintendo DS:*  The Winner is......_*New Super Mario Bros*_


*GBA*:  The Winner is......_*Final Fantasy V*_


The Winner of both the *Nintendo Gamecube* _AND_ the *Wii* is......._*The Legend of Zelda:  Twilight Princess*_


For the first Chronicles and ProGamer awards, things didn't go so bad.  I look forward to next year when I will take everyone's suggestions to heart and supply more voting options by candidates who were nominated by the members. 

Feel free discuss the winners on here or at ProGamerForums.

-Lee


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 31, 2007)

The list doesn't surprise me, save Neverwinter Nights 2. A great game, but there were definitely some other gems that came to the market last year.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Mar 31, 2007)

I think last year was one of the best years for choice of games, NwN 2 is a fantastic game


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2007)

Last year might have been good, but I reckons that this year will be even better.

More PS2 games coming out, even though the console is now on it's last stretch home. The AA and AAA PS3 games are finally rearing their heads. The 360 will be getting some very interesting games, too. PC always gets good games, and with DX10 we can expect them to be massive.

And who can forget GTA IV? I don't know if anyone else has seen the trailer, but it looks fantastic! So what if it was only a minute long? The graphics are amazing. The little touches the R* have put in will be testament to the power of the next-gen consoles, should they appear in the final game. And the setting is pleasantly surprising, and it seems to set up a tradition.

---

On the subject of the winners, I'm slightly surprised that NwN2 won the PC category. And Marvel:UA drawing with Resistance surprises me.


----------

